# Turbocharger compressor wheel specs 2018 Cruze 1.4T



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Doubt the space is large enough, it's only marginally larger than the gen 1 turbo and the gen 1 turbo turbine is less than 2" across.


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Does anyone know the stock dimension of a 2018 Cruze 1.4 turbo compressor wheel?
Hole size?

Thanks


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

The stock compressor wheel for the spare 2017 Cruze turbo I have is 44 MM X 33.79 MM
I noticed the compressor wheel is reverse rotation.


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

*Turbo mods*

2018 1.4 Cruze 
I purchased a larger turbine wheel.
Does anyone know who can machine the turbine housing for a larger turbine wheel?
I am trying to make a couple fixtures so it can turned on a lathe or for a mill. 
So far, I cannot find a close enough larger compressor wheel. Main reason is because the compressor wheel turns backwards. Not as many turbos spins backwards.
If we can get 5 people to have a custom spec compressor wheel made then it can be done. (Billet) I believe about 100-125 each dollars.
I just want a little bit larger compressor wheel than stock & still make more power on the top end.

Not sure if anyone is interested?


----------

